
How to Filter Microsoft’s Hitler-Loving AI - Sbobby83
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2016/03/30/filter-microsofts-hitler-loving-ai/
======
robotdan
The hype of AI defeated common sense... curious what 'critical vulnerability'
was exploited. Sounds like a PC way of saying we $@*#!# up. :-)

------
2ifrgtmypss
Just dont fucking tweeter

~~~
brokenwren
Haha. Or don't let your AI out without parental supervision.

